# password protection



## Afallach (Mar 24, 2005)

This seems like a well documented technique, with help all over the Web, but I'm sure missing something. 

I'm trying to protect a directory called *pi*. 

I've used htpasswd Generator » Joe's Web Tools to generate an encrypted password from user password "*pilBB*" and put the *.htpasswd* file in root; the file simply says: 

pileadership:$apr1$nmsi4jlc$gVIkQ43KtxatMi5rHrtSB/

In the *pi *directory is my *.htaccess *file, which says:

# begin password routine
AuthUserFile /.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /dev/null
AuthName "Please Enter Password"
AuthType Basic
Require user pileadership

The pop-up appears as I would expect, but any PW returns a server error. 
Is my path to the password file correct. Have I generated the encrypted PW correctly? Something else wrong?


----------

